# The 3.X Monk Database (now with added detail)



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm just starting this thread to assemble a bunch of info on sources handy for building Monk characters that some may not be aware of.


*USEFUL SOURCEBOOKS:
*
_OA_     Multiclassing options, Weapons, Feats, PrCls

_EB _    Feats

_Secrets of Sarlona_  Feats

_Races of Eberron _  PrCl

_XPH_   Feats, PrCls

_UA _    Variant Monks

_BoED_  Exalted Feats

_BoVD_  Vile Feats

_DCv1 _ Battledancer, Monk Feats, Weapons, PrCls

_Complete Exotic Arms Guide (AEG)_  Weapons

_Hyperconcious_ Feats, PrCls

_PHB2_  Alt Class Features, Feats

_CompMage_ Alt Class Features

_CompWar _ Feats, PrCls

_CompAdv_  Feats

_CompScoundrel_ Feats

_CompChamp_ Alt Class features, Feats

_Bo9S_  Feats, PrCls

_Sandstorm_  Feats

_FR_ Feats, PrCls

_Player's Guide to Faerun_ Feats, PrCls

_Unorthodox Monks_ The Le Games pdf- Base classes, Feats, etc.

_The Mind Unveiled: Enlightened Monk_ Dreamscarred Press pdf- Base classes, Feats, etc.


*MONK BASE CLASS VARIANTS & CLOSE SUBSTITUTES:*

Monk (OA p18)_. Note: adds new Monk weapons & free multiclassing_

Monk (FR p25, Champions of Valor p36) Broken Ones- multiclassing w/Clerics, Divine Champions, Arcane Devotees, Divine Disciples, Hierophants, and Divine Seekers of Ilmater

Monk (FR p25) Dark Moon- multiclassing w/Sorc, Monk & Sorc must be within 2 lvls of each other

Monk (FR p25, FR:Shining South p32) Hin Fist- multiclassing w/Ftr, Rog, Pal.  _Note: in FR, it is implied that this is a base !class, while in FR:SS it is described as a variant of the Sacred Fist PrCl (see PrCls below)._

Monk (FR p25, PGtF p65) Long Death- multiclassing w/Ftr, Assn, Blackguard

Monk (FR p25) Old Order- multiclassing w/Roc, Sorc, Shadowdancer (Monk lvls> all other lvls)

Monk (FR p25) Shining Hand- multiclassing w/Wiz ( Monk Lvls ? Wiz lvls)

Monk (FR p25, Champions of Valor p34 CoS: Waterdeep p41) Sun Soul - multiclassing w/one other class as long as Monk lvls highest

Monk (FR p25) Yellow Rose- multiclassing w/Rgr & Shadowdancers

Monk (UA p52) Fighting Styles: Cobra Strike, Denying Stance, Hand and Foot, Invisible Eye, Overwhelming Attack, Passive Way, Sleeping Tiger, Undying Way

Monk (Eb p38) multiclassing & feat options

Dolgaunt Monk (Eb p282) race specific monk rules

Swordsage Monk (Bo9S p20)

Battledancer (Dragon #159, 3.5 updated in DCv1)

Wild Monk (Dragon #324)

Sidewinder Monk (Dragon #331)

Chaos Monk (Dragon #355)

Monk Variants: UA, Dragon #334, #346, #358

Shaman (OA p22 & Dragon #318 3.5 OA update p32)

Sohei (OA p27 & Dragon #318 3.5 OA update p32)

Ninja (CompAdv p5)

Soulknife (XPH p26)

Ninja (Rokugan p39)

Inkyo- Enlightened Monk (Rokugan p41)

Oathsworn (AU p45, AE p65)

Harrier (Iron Heroes p51)

Monk (Iron Kingdoms p 82)- Order of Keeping, Order of the Fist/Fist of Menoth

Survivor (TW p75)

Algai'd'siswai (Wheel of Time p47)

Monk (Everquest p78)

Defender (Midnight 2Ed p81)

Fighter [either Improviser or Survivor] (Midnight 2Ed p85)

Combatant (Etherscope p33)

Pursuer (Etherscope p28)

Scoundrel (Etherscope p44)

Strong Hero (Grim Tales p8)

Fast Hero (Grim Tales p10)

Dedicated Hero (Grim Tales p16)

Chaos Monk (Unorthodox Monks, The Le Games pdf)

Lasserator (Unorthodox Monks, The Le Games pdf)

Shadow Warrior (Unorthodox Monks, The Le Games pdf)

Snake Master (Unorthodox Monks, The Le Games pdf)

Spiritual Defender (Unorthodox Monks, The Le Games pdf)

Enlightened Monk (The Mind Unveiled: Enlightened Monk, from Dreamscarred Press pdf)  It also has some feats to go with.


*USEFUL PRCLS:*

*Boldfaced* ones can freely multiclass w/Monk, _Italicized_ ones cannot multiclass freely.

PrCls marked with *** are open to all PCs meeting BAB & Feat requirements, regardless of class.

PrCls marked with *¥* have Purity of Body as a prerequisite. (Note: the Paladin's Divine Health is mechanically identical to this Monk ability).

PrCls marked with *†* have Flurry of Blows as a prerequisite (AFAIK, only available from Monk, Sohei, Shou Disciple or Battledancer).

PrCls marked with *ø* have Still Mind as a prerequisite (AFAIK, only from Monk).

_Sacred Fist* (Comp Div p59). Note, see also Hin Fist (FR p25, FR:SS p32)

Tattooed Monk (OA p49 & Dragon #318 3.5 OA update p32)* _

*Tattooed Monk (CompWar p82)* 

Kensai* (CompWar p49)*

_Fist of the Forest* (CompChamp p80)

Cloud Anchorite* (Frostburn p52) 

Shadow Sun Ninja* (Bo9S p126)_

*Enlightened Fist* (CompArc p34)*

_Monk of the Long Death* (PGtF p65)_

*Disciple of the Word* (ToM p216)*

_Cipher Adept_* (Planar Handbook p58)

_Astral Dancer_* (Planar Handbook p63)

*Dragon Descendant* ø (Dragon Magic p34)

_Shen (Dragon #319 p68)* _

*Arcanopath Monk (Dragon #281, DCv1 p80)* *_

Monk of the Enabled Hand (Dragon #299, DCv1 p68)* 

Atavist - Monk/Soulknife PrCl* (RoE p133) 

Shou Disciple (FR: UE p33)*

Fist of Dal Quor (SoS p119)

Didoji Bodyguard (OA p216)

Shiba Protector (OA p223)

Mantis Mercenary (OA p231)

Shadowlands Veteran (Rokugan p78)

The Storm Legion (Rokugan p81)

Initiate of the Draconic Mysteries* (Draconomicon p132)

Initiate of Pistis Sophia (BoEd p64)

Justicar of Taiia (Deities & Demigods p206)

Kolat Assassin (Way of the Ninja p49)

Goju Stalker (Way of the Ninja p54)

Hiruma Stalker (Way of the Ninja p72)

Kitsuki Investigator (Way of the Ninja p82)

Mage Hunter (Iron Kingdoms p122)

Man of Will (Swashbuckling Adventures p54)

Finnegan Boxer (Swashbuckling Adventures p67)

The Chosen One (Swashbuckling Adventures p76)

Dobrynya Wrestler (Swashbuckling Adventures p100)

Initiate of Shattered Steel (Mercenaries p208)

Skirmisher (Mercenaries p216)

Unseen Hand (Mercenaries p223)

Hone (Oathbound p51)

Engolo (Nyambe p61)

Wild Brawler (Northern Crown p118)

Mech Devil (Dragonmech p31)

Riftwalker (Dragonmech p33)

Scope Warrior (Etherscope p220)

Spy (Etherscope p221)

Henshin Mystic ¥ (OA p39 & Dragon #318 3.5 OA update p32)_

*Drunken Master † (CompWar p27)

Haztaratain † (SoS p122)

Fist of Zuoken ø (XPH p144)

Zerth Cenobite ø (CompPsi p43)

Shintao Monk ø (OA p46 & Dragon #318 3.5 OA update p32)

Lucid Cenobite (Hyperconcious p140) ø*

_Reaping Mauler* (CompWar p75)

Frostrager* (Frostburn p60)

Master of Nine* (Bo9S p119)

Incarnum Blade* (MoI p)

Spinemeld Warrior* (MoI p)

Kineticist* (XPH p151, Frostburn p54, The Mind's Eye: Variant Pyrokineticist Prestige Class (v.3.5))

Elemental Warrior* (PlHbk p65)

Spellfire Channeler* (MoF p)

Illithid Slayer (XPH p146)* 

Voce Warrior (Hyperconcious p153)*

Survivor (SavSpec p89)*

Grey Guard (CompSco p40)*

Planar Champion (MoP p28)*

Sanctified Mind (LoM p198)*

Topaz Guardian (LoM p203)*

Black Blood Cultist (CoR p44)*

Branch Dancer (Dragon #310 p70)*

Spellslayer (Mercenaries p219)*

Sacred Bander (TW p109)*

Stalker (Oathbound p57)*_

*Psychic Acrobat* http://dsp-d20-srd.wikidot.com/psychic-acrobat


*MONK ACFs & CLASS SUBSTITUTION LEVELS:*

PHB2: Decisive Strike p50

CompChamp: Holy Strike, Prayerful Meditation p48

CompMage: Soulwarp Strike, Spell Reflection p34

City of Stormreach: Harmonious Form (Warforged only), Shifting Steel (Warforged only) p119

Dragon Magic: Draconic Fist p12

Champions of Valor:

   Broken One- Lvls 3, 6, 7  p36
   Phoenix Disciple- Lvls 1, 3, 12  p46

Planar Handbook:

  "Planeswalker" Monk- Lvls 5, 13, 16  p32

Races of Eberron:
  Kalashtar Monk- Lvls 1, 2, 7 p124

Midnight 2Ed:
  Heroic Paths p53-73, esp. Beast, Chanceborn, Earthbonded, Faithful, Fellhunter, Giantblooded, Guardian, Healer, Ironborn, Northblooded, Painless, Quickened, Seer, Speaker, Shadow Walker, Sunderborn, Tactician.

Etherscope:
  Social Templates p27-30, esp. Adventurer, Constabulatory, Criminal, Disenfranchised


*USEFUL DRAGON MAGAZINES:*

#309  D.I.Y. Martial Arts

#310  UA-style Monk Fighting Styles variants (Cobra Strike, Denying Stance, Hand and Foot, Invisible Eye, Overwhelming Attack, Passive Way, Sleeping Tiger, Undying Way), Holy Monk, Hunting Monk, Martial Monk, Raging Monk, Steadfast Monk, Vigilant Monk 

#318  OA 3.5 Update by original OA designer James Wyatt

#319  Shen PrCl

#324  Wild Monk, Sage Advice

#325  Monk Magic Items

#330   UA-style Monk Fighting Styles variants (Historical: Ghurka, Arnis/Kali/Escrima, Krabi-Krabong)

#331  Sidewinder Monk (variant)

#332  Monk Lore (KS: Religion IDs Fighting Styles)

#334  UA-style Monk Fighting Styles variants

#335  Chaos Monk

#336  Pressure Point Attacks

#337  UA-style Monk Fighting Styles variants (Metered)

#339  Sage Advice (Warforged)

#340  Opportunist Feats

#341  Soulknife Feats, Sage Advice (FoB)

#342  Ki Feats

#343  General Melee Feats

#344  Ambush Feats

#346  UA-style Monk Fighting Styles variants

#351  Historical Ninjas (Feats), Clockwork Disciple (Feats, Item, ACF)

#354  Elemental Ninja

#355  Shackled Beast (General & Shifter Feats, Item, Material)

#357  Monk Guide

#358  UA-style Monk Fighting Styles variants


*FEATS

Notes- Feats are grouped with their main- not neccessarily sole- prerequisite Feat, which is italicized.  Within a group, feats marked in red all have a prerequisite of the last uncolored feat above them.  Some Feats have similar effects:*

_IUC:_
		Imp. Grapple
		Choke Hold
		Earth’s Embrace
		Scorpion’s Grasp (Sandstorm p52)
                Acheron Flurry (PlHbk p37)
	Clever Wrestling
Cunning Sidestep
	Versatile Unarmed Strike (SoS)
	Snap Kick (Bo9S p32)
	Superior Unarmed Strike (Bo9S p33)
	Defensive Throw
	Fists of Iron
	Eagle Claw Attack
	Grappling Block
	Deflect Arrows
Spinning Defense (DCv1 p108)
	Hammer Fist (DCv1 p100)
	Martial Throw (MHB p27)
	Ascetic Hunter (CompAdv)
	Ascetic Knight (CompAdv)
	Ascetic Mage (CompAdv)
	Ascetic Rogue (CompAdv)
	Ascetic Stalker (CompAdv)
	Ascetic Psion (SoS p115)
	Ascetic Mind (http://dsp-d20-srd.wikidot.com/ascetic-mind)
	Ascetic Warrior (http://dsp-d20-srd.wikidot.com/ascetic-warrior)
	War Monk (http://dsp-d20-srd.wikidot.com/war-monk)
	Tashalatora (SoS p119)
	Monastic Training (Eberron p57)
	Close-Quarters Fighting
	Snatch Arrows (http://dsp-d20-srd.wikidot.com/snatch-arrows)
	Stunning Fist
Extra Stunning
		Freezing the Lifeblood
		Unbalancing Strike
		Rapid Stunning
		Weakening Touch
		Fiery Fist (PHB2 p79)
		Fiery Ki Defense (PHB2 p79)
		Hazing Strike (SoS p117)
		Stunning Master (SoS p119)
		Falling Sun Attack (Bo9S p33)
		Pharaoh’s Fist (Sandstorm p51)
		Serpent Fang (Sandstorm p53)
		Ring the Golden Bell (DCv1)

_Power Attack:_
	Imp. Sunder
	Leap Attack
	Flying Kick
	Roundabout Kick

_Combat Expertise_
	Imp. Combat Expertise
	Imp. Trip
	Imp. Disarm
	Riposte (DCv1 p105)
	Defensive Strike
	Evasive Reflexes (Bo9S p30)
        Sense Weakness (Draconomicon p106)

_Imp. Critical_
	Staggering Blow

_Combat Reflexes_
	Hold the Line (CompWar p100, FR:SS p20)
	Deft Opportunist (CompAdv p106)
	Expert Tactician (CompAdv p109)
	Double Hit (MHB p25)

TWF

INA

White Scorpion Strike (RoE p112)

_Dodge_
	Mobility
	Spring Attack
	Defensive Strike
	Defensive Throw

Rapid Assault (Bo9s p32)

Kung Fu Genius

Broken One’s Sacrifice (Champions of Valor p28)

Carmendine Monk  (Champions of Valor p28)

Silver Fang (Champions of Valor p33)

Sun Soul Monk (Champions of Valor p34, FR Camp. p25, City of Splendors: Waterdeep p41)

Sun School

Axiomatic Strike

Weap Prof

_Weap Spec_
	Greater Weap Spec

_Weap Focus_
Greater Weap Focus
Double Steel Strike (Eberron p60)
Whirling Steel Strike (Eberron p60)
Serpent Strike (Eberron p60)
Pole Master (SoS p118)
Pole Fighter (DCv1)
Unorthodox Flurry (DCv1)

Flying Tiger (SoS)

Wind and Fire (SoS)

Monk's Spade Mind Blade

_Psionic Fist_
	Greater Psi Fist
Unavoidable Strike

_Psionic Weapon (note: does double duty for Monks)_
	Greater Psi Weapon
Deep Impact

Armor of Scales (Dragon Magic p15)

Heart of Dragons (Dragon Magic p19)

Draconic Aura (Dragon Magic p16)

Double Draconic Aura (Dragon Magic p16)

_Dragontouched_ (Dragon Magic p18)
Dragonfire Assault (Dragon Magic p16; note- if PC is also a Sorcerer, may take Draconic Heritage as prereq instead)
Dragonfire Strike (Dragon Magic p18; note- if PC is also a Sorcerer, may take Draconic Heritage as prereq instead) 
Draconic Resistance (CompArc p?; note- if PC is also a Sorcerer, may take Draconic Heritage as prereq instead) 
Draconic Skin (CompArc p?; note- if PC is also a Sorcerer, may take Draconic Heritage as prereq instead) 

Hands as Weapons (AU/AE)

*EXPANSIONS TO MONK'S WEAPON LIST:*

The PHB Monk has a set list of "Monk Weapons"- kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, and siangham.  This section lists specific additions to that list from various sources.

(See also Pole Master, Pole Fighter, and Unorthodox Flurry Feats for further expansions)

Butterfly Sword (OA p19)
Club (OA p19)
Cutting Wheel (SoS p135)
Jitte (OA p19)
Hook Sword (SoS p136)
Lajatang (OA p19)
Longstaff (CompAdv p)
Monk's Cane (SoS p135)
Monk's Spade (SoS p136)
Nekode (OA p19)
Steel Flute- treated as Club for weapon proficiency (SoS p136)
Three-Section Staff (OA p19)
Tonfa (OA p19)



*USEFUL ALCHEMICAL & MAGICAL GEAR FOR MONKS:*

Alchemical Gear

Alchemist's Fire
Tanglefoot Bag
Thunderstone


Magical Gear

Acrobat Boots (MIC p67)
Amulet of Mighty Fists
Amulet of Natural Armor
Armband of Elusive Action (MIC p72)
Armbands of Might (MIC p72)
Belt of Battle (MIC p73)
Belt of Giant Strength
Belt of Growth (MIC p73)
Belt of Ultimate Athleticism (MIC p54)
Bolt Shirt (MIC p75)
Boots of Agile Leaping (MIC p76)
Boots of Jumping (MIC p77)
Boots of Sidestepping (MIC p78)
Boots of Swift Passage (MIC p78)
Bracers of Accuracy (MIC p79)
Bracers of Great Collision (MIC p80)
Bracers of Opportunity (MIC p81)
Bracers of Quick Strike (MIC p81)
Brawler's Gauntlets (MIC p82)
Brute Gauntlets (MIC p82)
Cloak of Battle (MIC p87)
Cloak of Elemental Protection (MIC p87)
Cloak of Quills (SavSpec p55, MIC p87)
Cloak of the Salamander (& Greater cloak) (MIC p88)
Cloak of Thorns (MIC p88)
Counterstrike Bracer (MIC p90)
Devastation Gauntlets (MIC p93)
Dragonfang Gauntlets (MIC p95)
Fiery Tunic (MIC p99)
Formless Vest (MIC p100)
Gauntlets of Arrow Deflection
Gauntlets of Ogre Power
Ghoul Gauntlets (MIC p104)
Githborn Talisman (MIC p105)
Gloves of Fortunate Striking (MIC p106)
Gloves of Lightning (MIC p106)
Gloves of the Titan's Grip (MIC p107)
Greatreach Bracers (MIC p108)
Gwaeron's Belt (MIC p109)
Hair Shirt of Suffering (MIC p109)
Heartseeking Amulet (MIC p110)
Impervious Vestment (MIC p112)
Ki Straps (MIC p113)
Lightning Tunic (MIC p114)
Mantle of Second Chances (MIC p115)
Monk's Belt
Necklace of Natural Weapons (SavSpec p58)
Quarterstaff of Battle (MIC p54)
Quicksilver Boots (MIC p119)
Quiver of Ehlonna/Efficient Quiver
Rags of Restraint (MIC p119)
Rapidstrike Bracers (MIC p119)
Reciprocal Bracers (MIC p120)
Ring of Adamantine Touch (MIC p121)
Ring of Avoidance (MIC p122)
Ring of the Darkhidden (MIC p122)
Ring of Entropic Deflection (MIC p123)
Ring of Growth (SavSpec p54)
Ring of Lightning Flashes (MIC p125)
Ring of Mystic Defiance (MIC p125)
Ring of Shrinking (SavSpec p54)
Rings of Force Armor (MIC p128)
Rod of Cats (MIC p56)
Rod of Celestial Might (MIC p56)
Sandals of Sprinting (MIC p131)
Scarab of Invulnerability (MIC p132)
Sepulchral Vest (MIC p133)
Shirt of Angels (MIC p134)
Shirt of Bone (MIC p134)
Shirt of Chain (MIC p134)
Shirt of Demonskin (MIC p134)
Shirt of the Fey (MIC p134)
Shirt of the Inevitable (MIC p134)
Shirt of Ironskin (MIC p135)
Shirt of the Moon (MIC p135)
Shirt of Resilience (MIC p135)
Shirt of Slaadskin (MIC p135)
Shirt of the Treant (MIC p136)
Shroud of Scales (MIC p136)
Strongarm Bracers (MIC p138)
Staff of the Unyielding Oak (MIC p60)
Third Eye: any except Penetrate (MIC p140-143)
Torc of Displacement (MIC p143)
Torc of the Titans (MIC p143)
Transposer Cloak (MIC p144)
True Strike Gauntlest (MIC p144)
Vambraces of Warding (MIC p144)
Vanguard Treads (MIC p145)
Vanisher Cloak (MIC p145)
Vest of Defense (MIC p146)

Weapon: Masterwork/magical version of weapon on Monk weapon list

*ENWORLD THREADS REGARDING MONKS:*

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/171125-help-melee-monk-build.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/162108-monk-what-do-you-like-dislike.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/176366-vow-poverty.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/177872-populating-monastery.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/179660-help-awakened-gorilla-monk.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...also-handy-anyone-dmng-monks.html#post4868191

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/184894-best-monk-races.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/181577-flurry-blows-initiate-grapple.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/180846-looking-alternative-monk-classes.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/180885-atypical-monk.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/180662-monks-using-weapons-worth.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/180702-multi-class-monk.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/203916-special-monk-feats.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/198272-strength-based-monks.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...5-paladin-monk-levels-feasible-character.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/211269-vop-monk.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-house-rules/203353-monk-variant-martial-artist.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4th-edition-rules/206312-monk-swordsage.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/222820-monk-weapons.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/219489-psionic-monk-build-questions.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/217387-monks-improved-natural-attack-feat.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/224566-can-monks-imbue-their-unarmed-attacks.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/217540-monks-ac.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/223365-magic-fist-unarmed-strikes.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/224024-tome-battle-shadow-sun-ninja.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/243528-monk-without-being-lawful.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/243494-more-druid-questions-add-monk.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/240964-half-dragon-monk-build.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-house-rules/228071-revised-monk.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/238525-expanding-monks-weapons.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/236402-help-me-build-4-warforged-monk-types.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/236168-monk-psywar-question.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-house-rules/216880-bladed-brotherhood-revisited.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/251252-feat-use-daggers-flurry.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...-monk-rogue-leveling-battle-advice-3-5-a.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/251620-monk-good-aligned-natural-weapons.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/256707-monk-roge-scout-fob-sneak-attack.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...fixing-iterative-unarmed-natural-attacks.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...owergamer-werebear-monk-help.html#post4875135

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/259788-ideas-ghoul-monk-cleric-npc.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/263944-fantasy-monk-styles.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...odifying-monk-class-balanced.html#post4909489

http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/264646-monk-alignment-change.html#post4921581

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/26158-looking-monk-miniature.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?56953-3-5-excellent-monk-sorcerer-option!


*OTHER INTERNET MONK THREADS:*

Survivor Monk (3.5e Optimized Character Build) - D&D Wiki

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80704

http://brilliantgameologists.com/boards/index.php?topic=1015.0

*I'm not perfect & I don't have every WotC or 3rd party book out there, so all additions & corrections are welcome!*


----------



## doghead

The Le Games produced a monk source book as part of its Unorthodox range. It had five variant base class monks.

* the Chaos Monk
* the Lasserator
* the Shadow Warrior
* the Snake Master
* the Spiritual Defender

The Lasserator is my favourite. I'm playing one at the moment, but as an oriental barbarian rather than a monk.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Drowbane

*OA PrC*

Shame on your forgetting to mention the best 1-level dip a Monk (or cleric or druid) can get...

Shiba Protector.

Well worth the prereqs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Shiba Protector




I don't know that one- what is it in?


----------



## Voadam

Do you want just WotC or others as well?

In addition to Unorthodox Monks there are

Beyond Monks by Chainmail Bikini Games for a martial artist class and great feats and some prcs.

Quintessential Monk I & II by Mongoose publishing for feats and prcs and styles

Path of the Sword/Arcana Unearthed/Arcana Evolved by Malhavoc Press for an alternate monk class and martial feats

Blood and Fists by RPGObjects for a different way to do martial arts

and others.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

All contributions are welcome, but I'm hoping to ferret out as much of the official WotC stuff as possible- some of these I've posted are just a few lines of alternative rules in a sidebar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More Classes, PrCls & Dragon article references posted.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More Dragon references added.


----------



## Achan hiArusa

Don't forget the _Tome of Battle:  Book of Nine Swords_ and the Swordsage Monk variant under *Adaption* on page 20.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Is the Swordsage Monk variant a base class or a PrCl?

(Placing it under base classes for now.)

Same question to those posting 3rd party Monk variants.


----------



## moritheil

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Is the Swordsage Monk variant a base class or a PrCl?
> 
> (Placing it under base classes for now.)
> 
> Same question to those posting 3rd party Monk variants.




Base class.

I believe all those Rokugani classes are PrCs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks for the Swordsage update, moritheil.

As far as I can tell, the Ninja and Inkyo are base classes.


----------



## Aus_Snow

There's a psionic monk variant (base class) called Enlightened Monk, found in The Mind Unveiled: Enlightened Monk, from Dreamscarred Press. It also has some feats to go with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks AS!


----------



## Aus_Snow

Regarding those feats, they're actually (potentially) useful to monk-types, and in some cases non-monks, in general. There aren't many - maybe 8 or 9? But they're solid, and some of them help with monk/_x_ multiclassing, where _x_ is any manifesting class, or - in one case - _Warmind_, from memory.

Anyway, glad to help. Very handy thread, btw.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Again, thanks!

I did a similar thread a while back for hidden psionic goodness which was lost in the Great Crash.  When I reposted it, there wasn't quite as much interest.  Oh well!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183299

OTOH, when I scanned my list of subscribed threads to seperate the wheat from the chaff, I found maybe a dozen or so Monk threads that were variations on finding alternative builds, good feats, and the like.  I figured, what the heck?


----------



## Nyaricus

I'm gonna forward this link to a buddy who felates over the monk class too much, haha. He'd really appreciate this.

cheers,
--N


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added new base class variants, PrCls, Dragon references, and put relevant Midnight 2Ed's Heroic Paths under the heading of ACFs & Class sub levels- the game mechanic they're closest to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added new base class variants, PrCls, and put relevant Etherscope's Social Templates under the heading of ACFs & Class sub levels- the game mechanic they're closest to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added ACFs from City of Stormreach


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added a list of Feats that Monks might find useful.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added some base class substitutes.


----------



## Angellis_ater

Would you be interested in a complementary copy of Mind Unveiled: Enlightened Monk in exchange for a deep link to our store?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added more PrCls and Feats.



> Would you be interested in a complementary copy of Mind Unveiled: Enlightened Monk in exchange for a deep link to our store?




Dude, thanks for the offer!  I'm sorry I took so long to respond- "Yes!" if the offer still stands- but I've been doing a renovation since the 1st week of November and we're just now getting the house back in order.

I wasn't trying to be rude or anything (though I may have inadvertently succeded).  Its simply that my computer has been boxed up in the corner from time to time, and lost track of some threads.  I hadn't looked at the 2nd page of this thread since my last post!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added Alternative Class feature and some feats.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added new PrCls and Feats.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A nice thread about a Monastery:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...also-handy-anyone-dmng-monks.html#post4868191

Note: adding it to _new _ "ENWorld Threads Regarding Monks" section of original post.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Several threads added to new "ENWorld Threads Regarding Monks" section.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thread link added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New thread added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New section and thread added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added new thread.


----------



## ProfessorCirno

If you're allowing third party stuff, Untapped Potential has Psychic Acrobat, which can continue monk unarmed progression if you so choose


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

ProfessorCirno said:


> If you're allowing third party stuff, Untapped Potential has Psychic Acrobat, which can continue monk unarmed progression if you so choose




Definitely!

Tell me (so that it may be properly filed in the database):

*1) *Is it a Base class or a PrCl?

*2) *Does it freely multiclass w/Monk, or just continue that IUC progression?

*3a) *Is it open to all PCs meeting BAB & Feat requirements, regardless of class?

*3b) *Does it have a prereq that may be met by a Monk-like class, e.g. Purity of Body (mechanically identical to Divine Health) or FoB?

*3c) *Does it have a prereq that is currently Monk only, but may be included in some other class of which I am currently unaware, e.g. Still Mind?
*
4) *Page reference, if applicable.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New thread added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

2 new categories of data added:

*USEFUL ALCHEMICAL & MAGICAL GEAR FOR MONKS:*

*EXPANSIONS TO MONK'S WEAPON LIST:*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Added Feats and Weapons.


----------



## ProfessorCirno

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Definitely!
> 
> Tell me (so that it may be properly filed in the database):




Sorry for taking so long, forgot all about this thread 

That said, I can do one better then just talking about the class...

DSP-d20-SRD: Psychic Acrobat

I can link you to it ;p


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Better late than never!

Added new PrCl and Feats


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New data added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New data added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New thread added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New PrCl added.


----------



## Voadam

Sword and Fist has stuff you didn't include above yet. I remember the Red Avengers, Ninja of the Crescent Moon, and Drunken Master prestige classes being for monks (you only reference the Complete Warrior version of drunken master).

The Everquest RPG PH has a variant monk base class with 1/1 BAB and only strong physical saves.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I hadn't really thought about S&F...hasn't most of it been updated for 3.5 (unlike OA)?  And I probably need to add Pathfinder stuff.

Can you get me the name & page for that Everquest class?


----------



## Voadam

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I hadn't really thought about S&F...hasn't most of it been updated for 3.5 (unlike OA)?  And I probably need to add Pathfinder stuff.
> 
> Can you get me the name & page for that Everquest class?




The EQ Monk is called . . . monk. 

It is on page 78.

Only drunken masters were updated in CW so red avengers are a prc that multiclass freely with monk and require IUS and stunning fist while the ninjas require evasion, IUS, and deflect arrows and get stacking monk unarmored AC bonuses.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks- I'll update that soon!


----------



## Zireael

There was a Kara-Tur themed article in a Dragon, don't remember which issue, with lots of nice feats and skills for monks.


----------

